# Need help with identifying wiring on White-Rodgers thermostat



## luckie_reubs (Dec 30, 2008)

We're replacing the thermostat (original) with a Rite-Temp 6022 (I know, baseline; we just need something moderately programmable). I've gotten the face of the White-Rodgers off (type 1F56W-444), but the wires don't appear to be labeled well at all. Here a couple of pics, and any info folks can share would be great. Thanks in advance! EDIT: Nevermind; I'm an idiot. I didn't even remember that the face needed to come off of the front. No worries; power's off. I've done this before, but it's been a while. Don't make fun; please.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Remove those 3 screws.

Wire designations are on the back


----------



## luckie_reubs (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I realized that immediately after I posted it. I feel like an idiot; I've got it all hooked up now; just need to check the jumpers.


----------



## jenwouters (Jan 28, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Just wanted to say thanks - and your error must be common! Sadly, I too was confused until I read your post and removed the second cover. Once I did that, it was simple - and my system is working!!!


----------



## drav (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, I'm new here and I must be really stupid. 1) I can't get the old thermostat off the wall, and 2) the wiring codes are on the back of what?


----------



## drav (Jul 27, 2011)

:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

drav said:


> I can't get the old thermostat off the wall, and 2) the wiring codes are on the back of what?



Older thermostats have 3 parts. newer digital thermostats usually have two parts 

The part that attaches to the wall is called the base-plate. It is what the thermostat wires attach to. Sometimes the wires are attached directly to the front where they are visible and some thermostats have the wires attached to the back of the base-plate before it is secured to the wall. This part will usually have letters to designate the attachment points of the corresponding wires.

The next part is the thermostat itself. It snaps or screws onto the base-plate and there are connections that fit together like a little plug that make low volatage electrical contact.

Some thermostats (analog) have a cover which snaps into place after everything else is connected.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

luckie_reubs said:


> We're replacing the thermostat (original) with a Rite-Temp 6022 (I know, baseline; we just need something moderately programmable). I've gotten the face of the White-Rodgers off (type 1F56W-444), but the wires don't appear to be labeled well at all. Here a couple of pics, and any info folks can share would be great. Thanks in advance! EDIT: Nevermind; I'm an idiot. I didn't even remember that the face needed to come off of the front. No worries; power's off. I've done this before, but it's been a while. Don't make fun; please.


lower left in that pic, see the letter "K", just to the right, loosen that screw. On the lower right side, you see that screw, loosen it, and then the one at top right.


----------



## PCBFla (Sep 22, 2012)

*You saved me too !!*

Yep, I could not figure out how to label my wires, with no letter designations. Found your post about needing to remove the thermostat itself, and which screws did that.....voila! From that point on it was a walk in the park. 

Just registered to join this site so I could say thanks to all. I will certainly be back I am sure.


----------

